# Been at New Job over 1 Week Some ?'s



## medic417 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey been working a little over a week here.  So when should I expect them to pay me?  How much are they going to pay me?  Can I take sick leave?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 8, 2009)

me too. I was wondering if someone could also tell me what kind of benefits my job has?


----------



## NJN (Aug 8, 2009)

Could someone tell me if the company I applied for accepted me?


----------



## firecoins (Aug 8, 2009)

the benefits are you get to tell complete strangers you have a job.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 8, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Hey been working a little over a week here.  So when should I expect them to pay me?  How much are they going to pay me?  Can I take sick leave?



lol. touche 

http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=168590&postcount=4


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 8, 2009)

Exactly how low can I go in osteopathic manipulation class before I get a harassment complaint?


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 8, 2009)

I was told I have to pass EMT-B class and pass some sort of test.  Can you tell me where to find one of these classes, and what this test is.  Also, is it possible to take this class in only a couple days?  I really need to do this fast.  It is all I have ever wanted to do!


----------



## medic417 (Aug 9, 2009)

Still no check and now they say I have to buy some shirts so I can look professional.  Whats wrong with wearing the t-shirt I scrub the bugs off my truck with?  Anyone know how long before they give me a raise?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 9, 2009)

Why wont the nurses give me their numbers? Isn't this supposed to be like ER??? Why are they mad I took out a guy's staples and squeezed his heart with a gloved hand insead of compressions?


----------



## medicdan (Aug 9, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Still no check and now they say I have to buy some shirts so I can look professional.  Whats wrong with wearing the t-shirt I scrub the bugs off my truck with?  Anyone know how long before they give me a raise?



Oh, wait, someone got mad at me for stopping at a car accident. i was already in my jumpsuit with integrated ANSI reflective tape. What funsuckers! I'm starting my MFR class next month, I just wanted to help!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 9, 2009)

Why is everyone here so mean? Why don't I get respected? I passed my 2 week class! I'm leaving! Harumph!!!!!!!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 9, 2009)

Although fun and it is with sarcasm, we fail to understand what true education means. It is not always knowing what the answers are but to where to locate and whom to ask. 

Why is it such questions are not asked upon the right person or within the area to ask? For example license and certification questions should be directly asked to the agency that is certifying them and not a public forum. As previous discussed numerous times, how sincere are you about your career? It would seem that if you were serious then you would obtain the information from a credible source. 

The same in regards to schooling, loans, certification. Would one not ask their instructor... before graduating? 

The old saying.." _there is no stupid question_".... is not really true. Especially if that question could had been answered previously. 

R/r 911


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Aug 9, 2009)

I just finished my 2 week class and passed the NREMT,  what kind of lights/siren, trauma bag and defibrillator do you guys think I should get for my POV?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 9, 2009)

But Rid, there are no stupid questions. Only stupid people!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2009)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> I just finished my 2 week class and passed the NREMT,  what kind of lights/siren, trauma bag and defibrillator do you guys think I should get for my POV?



Just make sure that you pick up a quality opthalmoscope. The Welch Allyn dude is totally suggesting that you go with the PanOptic!


----------



## Onceamedic (Aug 9, 2009)

How can I get those doctors at the ER to treat me with some respect?  I am a trained professional (got super good marks in my EMT class) and the most important link in the chain of survival, yet those a-holes won't listen to me when I tell them the patient needs 15 lpm on a non-rebreather.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Aug 9, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Just make sure that you pick up a quality opthalmoscope. The Welch Allyn dude is totally suggesting that you go with the PanOptic!



Haha or better yet: http://www.gehealthcare.com/usen/ultrasound/products/vividi_index.html

little expensive but an essential tool for any legitimate EMT's kit.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 9, 2009)

Is there a limit on how many patches I can put on a uniform?  Is it acceptable to wear long sleeves year-round so I can display more patches?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 9, 2009)

Can I show my flaming skull  and naked woman tattoos while at work? It's my form of self expression and I think they're cool.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 9, 2009)

Why, after my two weeks of training, can't I intubate, defibrilate, stick needles in people, and give them all sorts of cool drugs?  Seriously, who needs all that A&P stuff anyway?


----------



## Onceamedic (Aug 10, 2009)

Paramedics save lives, but I save paramedics


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 10, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Why, after my two weeks of training, can't I intubate, defibrilate, stick needles in people, and give them all sorts of cool drugs?  Seriously, who needs all that A&P stuff anyway?



It's not like we're doctors or anything...


----------



## medic417 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Although fun and it is with sarcasm, we fail to understand what true education means. It is not always knowing what the answers are but to where to locate and whom to ask.
> 
> Why is it such questions are not asked upon the right person or within the area to ask? For example license and certification questions should be directly asked to the agency that is certifying them and not a public forum. As previous discussed numerous times, how sincere are you about your career? It would seem that if you were serious then you would obtain the information from a credible source.
> 
> ...



I agree.  Why would a person not investigate the school, the education, the job, the loans/grants, before starting.  Guess they don't teach the look before you leap philosophy anymore.


----------



## Rob123 (Aug 11, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> Is there a limit on how many patches I can put on a uniform?  Is it acceptable to wear long sleeves year-round so I can display more patches?



No, but you can wear a Klingon sash (or baldric).
http://memory-alpha.org/en/wiki/Baldric


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 11, 2009)

When can I begin to intubate people with a straw?


----------

